# Took some video of snapper & spadefish in our chum line last week.



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I need to get a stick. Holding it over the side is for the birds.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty cool !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the video. That’s cool.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I saw a couple of cudas in there.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The Water sure is pretty!
Cool video!! Thanks


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Corpsman what kind of camera do you have? 
Cool video.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Corpsman what kind of camera do you have?
> Cool video.


Thanks! It's just a Go-Pro. It was the latest model about 6 months ago. I like that the new ones don't require a case.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hard to beat a go-pro they have awesome cameras.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

I ordered a used go pro and their 60 meter dive housing last week and I can't wait to try it out! Cool video.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Corpsman said:


> I need to get a stick. Holding it over the side is for the birds.


Good vid. and agree .. get a stick. Could end up with a stick instead of an arm.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool vid - thanks for sharing...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> Thanks! It's just a Go-Pro. It was the latest model about 6 months ago. I like that the new ones don't require a case.


Have you used the wifi transfer? How do you transfer from camera to laptop? Are you using Microsoft or Mac?
Ive been wanting one but wasn’t sure which one I wanted. Some say the older models are better and some say the new ones are the best ever built.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey GoPros have micro sd card and a USB cable to transfer.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

i just use the Micro SD.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Always wondered how many hitchhikers are under the boat.
I'm gonna have to deploy the latest setup I have next time while chumming.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Always wondered how many hitchhikers are under the boat.
> I'm gonna have to deploy the latest setup I have next time while chumming.


Saw them little grubby bastards. Notice how they avoid the chum looking for a hook, so they can spread their stench inside the boat. #Ihateremoras


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

we did the same thing saturday. i have never seen mingos up high in the water column. no weight, just a hook and squid, let it sink, and bam. we got our mingo limit. 2 lb. range.
jack


----------

